# [solved] wpa_supplicant + ad-hoc with wep

## arkas

hello,

i'm trying to connect with my laptop to a wifi, generated with my iphone (mywi).

It is an ad-hoc network with wep-encryption.

i'm using wpa_supplicant:

```

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r2  USE="dbus readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -madwifi (-ps3) -qt4 -wimax -wps"

```

in the documentation i have found various settings like:

```

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="static-wep-test"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  # Keys in quotes are ASCII keys

  wep_key0="abcde"

  # Keys specified without quotes are hex keys

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X) using Shared Key

# IEEE 802.11 authentication

network={

  ssid="static-wep-test2"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="abcde"

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

  auth_alg=SHARED

}

# IBSS/ad-hoc network with WPA-None/TKIP

network={

  ssid="test adhoc"

  mode=1

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-NONE

  pairwise=NONE

  group=TKIP

  psk="secret passphrase"

}

```

but i have no success with these settings.

Thanks for help.Last edited by arkas on Sat Mar 12, 2011 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

The first thing I want to ask is whether you can connect to a typical wireless network of the kind you get off your typical wireless antennae router. 

If you can do that, maybe something isn't set up correctly with your iPhone. 

Then again, I don't own an iPhone and don't expect to ever, so are you really gonna listen to me?   :Razz: 

----------

## arkas

i can connect to a typical wireless network!!

furthermore i only can change the passphrase, but nothing other on my iphone!

with windows connecting and surfing was no problem!!

but with gentoo and wpa_supplicant i have no success!!

----------

## Gusar

For ad-hoc with wep, this is what you need:

```
network={

   ssid="ssid_here"

   mode=1

   frequency=2412

   key_mgmt=NONE

   wep_key0="key_here"

}
```

Frequency is mandatory (but of course, you can choose a different one).

----------

## arkas

it works!!

Thank you very much!!

----------

